# Jam spaces in Woodstock



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a friend that is looking for a jam space in Woodstock.

It would be preferred that the space could be rented by the hour (not on a lease basis by the month, etc.)

It does not have to be equipped. 

Please let me know.

Thanks

Dave

P S Please don't tell me that Yasgur's farm would be a cool place to jam...LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Anybody have any suggestions?

Thanks

Dave


----------

